
A Command Line vs. GUI Meeting - gk1
https://gravitational.com/blog/command-line-vs-gui/
======
type0
Surprising or not but this is the issue of user perception. If grandma wants
to run her old windows programs on the Ipad and it isn't available on the
appstore, why cant she just put them on the usb stick and install as she done
with her last device: tablet-laptop? These questions do come up from
technology naive people. In the same vein the distinction between GUI and cli
isn't in capabilities but in user mindset. Just because you can bridge things
with dmenu on your linux machine doesn't mean it should be default. All kinds
of edge cases will inevitably emerge whether you like it or not so the user
needs to do an informed decision, so don't force your own strange preferences
when designing application. In the linux world, look at GNOME, they implement
very opinionated changes and test those on they peers. GNOME is getting
"better" for some power users and becomes unusable for the regular normies.

~~~
nitrogen
_GNOME is getting "better" for some power users and becomes unusable for the
regular normies._

My decade long perception was that GNOME was changing to target normal users
at the expense of power users. It appears they are failing both ways?

~~~
itskwanyall
I don’t have much personal experience with GNOME so I can’t comment on that
specifically, but I’ve worked on making a primarily dev-focussed product more
friendly to marketers in an attempt to speed up their workflow. The problem
was we did that based on out perception of how marketers think of the platform
to drive the changes. Long story short, it made the devs more frustrated and
it was still too technical for the marketers.

------
jdhn
Really interesting article! I work exclusively in the realm of GUIs, but I
like reading articles about the interactions that users have with CLIs as I
feel that lots of UX people operate in the realm of GUIs and forget that CLIs
are also a vector for user interaction.

------
goerz
The one ssh app built on web technology that gets this 100% right is Blink on
the iPad

~~~
altdatathrow
In addition to the price of the client itself ($20 seems like a fair price to
pay for high quality software): If you spin up some AWS services while SSH'd
into a box using Blink, doesn't Apple rightfully deserve a 30% commission on
the payments to AWS?

~~~
bryanrasmussen
Unless Blink is getting a share of that money to AWS then no.

------
slim
real OGs don't maximize terminal space. maximum terminal space is 80x25

